# jogl einbinden



## KalleM (7. Mai 2011)

hallo,
versuche das erste beispiel Java Standard: OpenGL ? Wikibooks, Sammlung freier Lehr-, Sach- und Fachbücher auf der seite zum laufen zu bringen. 
kompilieren konnte ich das beispiel. wenn ich das beispiel starten will, erhalte ich diese meldung:



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: JoglTest
> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: JoglTest
> at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:217)
> at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
> ...



mit der meldung kann ich noch nichts anfangen. zum starten nutze ich diesen befehl:

_java -cp /usr/lib64/java/jogl.jar:/usr/lib64/java/gluegen-rt.jar-Djava.library.path=/usr/lib64/jni/ JoglTest_
kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen?

gruß


----------



## Marco13 (7. Mai 2011)

Heißt die Klasse wirklich JoglTest (und nicht etwa JOGLTest oder so)? Liegt sie im "default" package (also ohne "package soundso" Zeile oben in der Datei)? AFAIR muss man noch das aktuelle Verzeichnis zum CP hinzufügen, also sowas wie

```
java -cp [b].:[/b]/usr/lib64/...
          ^ Punkt:
```


----------



## KalleM (7. Mai 2011)

ok, nachdem ich das aktuelle verzeichnis in den cp aufgenommen habe:
java -cp .:/usr/lib64/java/jogl.jar:/usr/lib64/java/gluegen-rt.jar-Djava.library.path=/usr/lib64/jni/ JoglTest
erhalte ich wieder eine exception:



> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/sun/gluegen/runtime/DynamicLookupHelper
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
> at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:634)
> at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:142)
> ...



obwohl ich die gluegen-rt.jar im cp habe?


----------



## Marco13 (7. Mai 2011)

Da scheint ein Leerzeichen zu fehlen:

```
...n-rt.jar -Djava....
           ^da
```


----------



## KalleM (7. Mai 2011)

man, vielen dank!


----------



## Marco13 (8. Mai 2011)

Geht's jetz? ???:L


----------



## KalleM (8. Mai 2011)

jup


----------

